# how the...



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

That's what cordless drills are for.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stand on a rubber roof?

That, and most cordless drills are mostly plastic anyway.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow. Splice blocks must be way to expensive.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> That's what cordless drills are for.


wouldnt fry the battery?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> wouldnt fry the battery?



How could it?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Ain't much to it. Seems to go againest every grain and fiber don't it!

I've seen it done and was as shocked just to see the like picture again.

It was the POCO's wire when they did it to me, seems old school, and as I recall but they tapped it up!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> How the hell do you do this without blowing up your drill???
> http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2012/07/28/white-trash-repairs-no-spare-breaker-no-problem/


All it would do is elevate the drill chuck (and whatever metal is attached to it) to whatever voltage the conductor is at. You wouldn't have any problems unless you completed a circuit either with another one of the conductors or some sort of grounded surface or object.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Wow. Just put a light bulb in your mouth and lick your fingers before you use you metal drill. Oh yeah film it like some of the other boneheads on YouTube. 
Was that for monitoring equipment of some kind?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> How the hell do you do this without blowing up your drill???
> http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2012/07/28/white-trash-repairs-no-spare-breaker-no-problem/


When I was much younger and much less knowledgable we drilled live bus in switchgear with a corded metal drill that we removed the EGC from and used linemans gloves to hold.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

erics37 said:


> All it would do is elevate the drill chuck (and whatever metal is attached to it) to whatever voltage the conductor is at. You wouldn't have any problems unless you completed a circuit either with another one of the conductors or some sort of grounded surface or object.



Like conduit 2" below the bottom screw? :blink::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey I did that once, on a live UG latteral feeding another property that was due to get replaced and rerouted. Installed a duplex outlet in a T box next to the new house we were wiring. two drywall screws with 14 wire twisted around it and lots of tape. Some idiot buried it leaving only the T box above grade at a later date.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just needed some temp power and my jumper cables where in the trunk of my other car. Whats the big deal. My drill is fine I had rubber soled boots on and they are just little self tappers. It will be fine.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Joe if the drill is cordless and not connected to another phase or ground then the circuit will not be completed. Without a completed circuit it is the same as a bird landing on a bare hot wire.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Hey I did that once, on a live UG latteral feeding another property that was due to get replaced and rerouted. Installed a duplex outlet in a T box next to the new house we were wiring. two drywall screws with 14 wire twisted around it and lots of tape. Some idiot buried it leaving only the T box above grade at a later date.


 


Could we be talking about more than ONE idiot ?? :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> ...Without a completed circuit it is the same as a bird landing on a bare hot wire.


 Except I think the bird is smarter than whoever did that. :laughing:

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just because you're connected to an energized wire doesn't automatically mean things will get fried.

Consider this:






Does the heli spiral out of control once it's connected to the high-line? Does the lineman get cooked in a flash?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Could we be talking about more than ONE idiot ?? :laughing:


What do you do for temp work ? Go out a buy copper bug nuts and the right taps? Who's the idiot? I also use RX connectors as temp bugnuts.:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you think these conductors appreciated having their picture taken and showed on a website? :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> What do you do for temp work ? Go out a buy copper bug nuts and the right taps? Who's the idiot? I also use RX connectors as temp bugnuts.:laughing:


I used to buy copper bug nuts for service taps until a LIPA guy offered to sell me a bunch of them for 1/2 price.. I was parked by a deli having lunch.. 

Then I started using romex connectors instead since the POCO did the final connection anyway..

Now I get free taps from LIPA and they save on having to send a truck out .. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I used to buy copper bug nuts for service taps until a LIPA guy offered to sell me a bunch of them for 1/2 price.. I was parked by a deli having lunch..
> 
> Then I started using romex connectors instead since the POCO did the final connection anyway..
> 
> Now I get free taps from LIPA and they save on having to send a truck out .. :thumbup:


Free is good..:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The whole idea of this photo is somewhat suspect. First off we don't even know if it is not staged as there is no enclosure anywhere. Second it may not have been done hot etc.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I used to buy copper bug nuts for service taps until a LIPA guy offered to sell me a bunch of them for 1/2 price.. I was parked by a deli having lunch..
> 
> Then I started using romex connectors instead since the POCO did the final connection anyway..
> 
> Now I get free taps from LIPA and they save on having to send a truck out .. :thumbup:


For final tie ins, I used to catch a truck and buy featherboxes and tags back in the day before they gave them out. But I still use rx connectors such as in a case of a fallen pole(PA) where I reconnected the wires until the POCO showed up. My former employer too used to buy those bugnuts for upgrades, when I switched in 1989 to another EC I was doing at least 3 services a week using RX connectors for the tie in.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> For final tie ins, I used to catch a truck and buy featherboxes and tags back in the day before they gave them out. But I still use rx connectors such as in a case of a fallen pole(PA) where I reconnected the wires until the POCO showed up. My former employer too used to buy those bugnuts for upgrades, when I switched in 1989 to another EC I was doing at least 3 services a week using RX connectors for the tie in.


You can go to Brentwood and get featherboxes by the bag.. just take a number and have a seat.. 

Pretty sure Hicksville also gives them out..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> You can go to Brentwood and get featherboxes by the bag.. just take a number and have a seat..
> 
> Pretty sure Hicksville also gives them out..


Used to get em at Brentwood, now Woodmere these days.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

What are featherboxes??


----------

